# Afraid of hands



## Clemens (Jun 16, 2017)

My cockatiel, Alfred, is afraid of my hands. He's a very sweet bird and we've bonded a lot recently, but he still will not tolerate my hand (or anyone else's) being near him! He will jump up on my arm or fly onto my shoulder just fine, he lets me give him kisses without problem, but as soon as I bring a hand near him he gets ready to bite. The minute I move my hand, he goes back to his usual self!
Is there anything I can do about this, or do you think he won't change? I don't know how old he is because I got him from a family friend (who didn't take the best care of him, unfortunately) about four years ago. I'm guessing he's seven, maybe a bit older. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

*My bird*

Hi my bird is the same as yours very afraid of hands...he will give kisses but doesn't like to be touched, I found him 4yrs ago so don't know how he was treated before I found him. He has a ring with year of birth so I know he is 21 yrs old now. He will take millet from my fingers but will not step up at all. As time has gone on he is not as good at flying as he was and sometimes he lands on the floor so I then have to sort of help him with both hands under him he will then get on my hand because he can't do any other, and I lift him up to a safe place but as soon as he sees he can get away he does. I have had to put my hand in the cage and pick him up as he sometimes has a dirty bottom so I can clean it for him otherwise it would get all built up and it upsets him. I know that putting your hand in and getting him is not the thing to do but I had to do it and it took him a little while to get over it and then he is ok. Sometimes he sits on my laptop with me and I touch his toes but he sort of whimpers but stays there so clearly not to frightened. It's very sad when I know he would love to be very social but i love him and will just go slowly. 
I hope your bird gets better and loses its fear.
Best wishes GL22


----------



## Clemens (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow, it sounds like your bird might be even more afraid of hands than mine! I've been letting him out of his cage more often and resting my hands near him in hopes of showing him there's nothing to fear, I think this may be helping. The other day, I ate spaghetti with him (no cheese or anything so it was bird safe) and he took a few noodles from my fingers (though he got scared when I placed the noodles in my palm). I'll take this as a good sign!


----------



## datlamb (Apr 5, 2017)

from what i read the best trick is bribery , haha

here is a very nice video regarding this : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkD2HBXScAU&list=PL2Ol2gat902ftlW3qh30bCawgqYtmkMrq&index

3:00

basically, offer him treats whenever you get your hands close to him, to associate them with a positive thing. you could start with him simply acknowledging your hand ( i assume he looks at it in fear ) and than slowly get your hand closer to him if he's comfortable with it, all the while praising him and giving him treats. all of this leading up to you eventually touching him and teaching him to step up.

i assume you can't offer him treats with your hands, so you could use a spoon or a stick to offer it.

if he is very afraid of hands and this method doesn't work because he is too scared, maybe try target training? and slowly lower your hand on the stick you are targeting with until you can touch the object the bride needs to target.

good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## Clemens (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks datlamb! I've been working with Alfred a little, he does seem a bit more comfortable with me. He will agree to hop on my arm if he feels like it, he'll walk on my hand if it means he doesn't have to hop up or down from my arm (he avoids most activity). He'll accept a treat such as spaghetti every once in a while from my finger, which is helpful.
My plan is essentially what you said about him acknowledging my hand and slowly moving closer, along with whatever treats I can get my hands on!
He's definitely an odd duck, that's for sure.  One minute he's mortified, the next he's comfortable enough to eat spaghetti out of my fingers


----------

